# Playing around with Druggist bottles



## dollarbill (Jan 14, 2010)

I don't have a lot of druggist ,apothecary,or pharmacy bottle as I've sold and trade most to put more into my ink collection . Anyway I was bored and noticed that most druggist bottle have neat monograms and decided to pull out the paint pens agian . No worrie all can be clean with a little soap and water and a tooth brush .Here how they turned out .
  Thanks for looking 
    bill


----------



## dollarbill (Jan 14, 2010)

The pic does'nt do it justice,One of my favorites.
  Thanks agian all
    bill


----------



## Jim (Jan 14, 2010)

Pretty cool, Bill. I have often thought of painting my local druggists to bring out the embossing and designs. For some reason, I always decide not to. I might give it a try on one and see how I like it. I know it's not permanent or anything, I'm just weird like that [].  ~Jim


----------



## passthebottle (Jan 15, 2010)

Bill , that is pretty cool, and I kinda like it. I also see a familar face in the background there, C. Ellis from Philly!


----------



## Lordbud (Jan 19, 2010)

Damn that Walther & Bell Sacramento there on the right side of the pic is a longgg way from home.


----------



## dollarbill (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey Thanks for looken and the replys 
   Jason the Walther and Bell was a Christmas gift from 2 years ago here on the Forum. 
 Thanks agian all 
   bill


----------



## Penn Digger (Jan 24, 2010)

I am a fan of locals and think that any serious bottle collector should be.  If you are in it for the history, you should be in it to preserve the history of your local as well!  Good for you for appreciating your local history!  If you are in it just for money.....I'm sorry.

 PD


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm hooked, what are paint pens and where would I purchase them?


----------



## bottlechaser62 (Jan 26, 2010)

As a young digger, the local drugstores were always very exciting to dig- I think Ive looked up every local druggist on the internet from my hometown area of Little Rock to find out everything I could about them. Here's a few of my favorite local druggist bottles. 

 1) How about the bottles with the phone number right on the front?


----------



## dollarbill (Jan 26, 2010)

Hey all 
   Matt the pens are made by Elemer's  and ya can get um at Wally world in the crafts section . Not my favorite place but when thats what ya got .  Thanks Penn for the reply Maysville was assured in 1642 out of Virgina . I love my Kentucky history Dr. Thomas Walker , Simon Kenton ,Boone .
    bill


----------



## bottlechaser62 (Jan 26, 2010)

oops.........the first picture is a local promoting children.....I think thats a safety pin below the word drugstore. Heres a few more of my favorites that are really cool including the bottle with the phone number on it.


----------



## bottlechaser62 (Jan 26, 2010)

Here's another


----------



## bottlechaser62 (Jan 26, 2010)

and the one with the phone number 81


----------



## dollarbill (Jan 26, 2010)

Very nice bottlechaser  ,I see you like the inks too.
   bill


----------



## bottlechaser62 (Jan 26, 2010)

yeah Bill, dont you remember, you said you were going to send me one of those two Butlers that you have! 

 Well, it might not have gone quite like that... I think you said they were different from one another. Let me know if you come across another though.


----------

